# OH MI GOD



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Help someone

Ive just had th call from clinic Im due to for ET today but only had two embryos and one hasnt survived and one is only 2 cells, they are phoning me back soon, they say it has 50% chance? as they only divide once a day, is thsi right? I feel physically sick and am sat here in tears, waiting my fate, I am gutted I just assumed they would thaw and stay the same, 

Janine


----------



## MillieG (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Janine, Can't really say very much that will help, but I wanted to respond as you sound desperate. Fingers crossed that the second embryo survives, try to think positively and I'm sure you will have good news from the clinic soon.
Do you have anyone that could come and sit with you whilst you wait?

Good luck X


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

hello

Yes my husband has just come back from walking the dog, I am a little calmer but cant satnd this wait and feel such a failure


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Janadder

Keep positive, must have been upsetting but i'm keeping everything crossed for you that things work out well

izzy


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Janine,
Just popped on to respond to something else and spotted your thread...
Just wanted to offer a big hug of support and say that a not too dissimilar thing happened to me, only recently. I had 9 embryo's, 5 were thawed one day - we lost 3 over a course of 2 days, and then a further 4 were thawed (we were hoping to go to blastocycst you see, hence why so many coming out of the thaw), and of those, we lost another 1 and a further one lost two cells, as you describe with yours.

I was set to go ahead with day 3 transfer on the morning( afte seeing them drop of so much couldn't risk blast), I got a call to say all 4, plus the 5th with 2 cells, were still alive but had not  progressed at all, and that we were not having ET that day, nor were we likely to get to ET at all......  the other 4 plus the 2 cell having done nothing, would likely Persish in the lab overnight). Like you I was devastated, but something told me to go ahead anyway and pursue the transfer with the two embryo's that looked the best. They had to re call the team in(from home), to do my transfer, and by then 1 had divided, having been put into a different medium (solution) - and 'pepped up', the other was still in the same state as previously mentioned - it hadn't progressed but was 1 more cell bigger than the other 3 left. 
We had ET on the 26th Sept and are due to test this week. (    )I don't know which way it will swing, and I've been feeling very blue from the outset because of this news but had to keep fighting for our embryo's. Give them the chance sweetheart, even if it's just 50% - it still COULD be the one that beats the odds.     thinking of you and sending a big wrap around hug.  Pm me if you need to. GOOD LUCK
Spangleygirl x


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hi Janine
Good luck lovely.Sounds like its fighting to grow strong   Hold on in there  

Lou xx


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

thinking of you  ,stay strong, hope you get/ got good news             

peg xx


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

hello everyone

thank you for your lovely replies and well wishes

Well they rang me at 1.00 and said it had stayed a 2 cell, and that was a good thing, but that it could change before ET at 2.30 I did suggest leaving it another day to see if it divided again which they were happy to do but said best enviorment was me so I went for ET, saw it on screen, embroylogist said the 2 cells looked good, I just dont know how I feel about it, I feel very negative already and am only on day 1 of 2WW!!!

Fingers crossed for spangleygirl, I hope you get the BFP this week, I will keep everything crossed

I had forgottne what ET was like the suspense, the actual procedure, I feel very odd now and am hping my little 2 cell grows each day, whats the stages is should be as I have forgotten

Janine x


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Janine 

They are so right that your snow baby is better in side than out.Good luck hun...sounds like a fighter.    all the way.Sending you and your snowbaby a big 

Lou xx

[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just wanted to wish you all the best


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks lets hope I have a fighter x


----------



## Taxmin31 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello All 

Just came across this and wanted to say good luck to Janine and yes, the best environment is inside you.   you get the result you want. 

Also, Spangelgirl - take care of yourself and stay positive.   and hoping you get a BFP!!!!  

Em xx


----------



## Cazne (Jul 19, 2009)

Janine,

Don't give up hope, you are in with a chance. This happened to us - we had 2 eggs at EC, only 1 fertilised and it went back in as a 2 cell. We are on day 9 of 2ww now and we are thinking positive as much as possible. It could happen for us both...

Cazne xxx



JANADDER said:


> hello everyone
> 
> thank you for your lovely replies and well wishes
> 
> ...


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi cazne

hope so am keeping all crossed for us, got loads of wind today not donw belo cant stop burping

Jan


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Just to say Good Luck!!    

Diane x


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Cheers I feel nothing, boobs are not even showing signs of tenderness!!! Hoping this is the weekend for the little embie to implant so gonna try and relax

JANINE X


----------

